
Google Offers to Help Yahoo Fight Off Microsoft - iamelgringo
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB120206856800138831.html?mod=hpp_us_whats_news
======
far33d
But why bother? Isn't the best thing for google to let these two companies
merge and screw up?

------
Hexstream
From what I understand, they wouldn't only screw _themselves_ up...

Some open-source Yahoo projects could be screwed also.

